# World record Tambaqui caught in Orinoco River



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

> Nothing fishy about this catch
> 
> Feb 10, 2005
> By Brad Kelly
> ...


Port Perry is a little hick town East of Toronto close to where I live.


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

1 huge fish. must be good eats.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

pacu?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that's so cool that the lfs sells those fish to anyone.

not


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

> The expedition was originally designed to go in search of Saber-Toothed Payara in an area where all previous world records of that species were landed. After hauling 10-12 of the Payara into the boat over a three-hour period, Mercer hooked into the giant Tambaqui.


Way to go douche, pretty soon there will be no large fish in that part of the river either


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

LOL...

That thing is a beast


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Dang, stop the hate, can't anyone just be happy with something for once around here?


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

the article did say it was a catch and release...


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

How you guys think that tambaqui would look in my 180g tank?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> the grinch Posted Today, 11:11 AM
> How you guys think that tambaqui would look in my 180g tank?


How would it look? Part of its body sticking out.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

One of the most fun fish to catch IMO and they taste good after you reel it in.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here are some world records. I'm sure acestro will appreciate some of these:


> Dorado Maxillosus spp. 24 kg (50 lb)
> Payara Hydrolicus scomberoides 10 kg (20 lb)
> Tambaqui Colossoma macropomum 60 kg (130 lb)
> Tench Tinca tinca 10 kg (20 lb)
> ...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One last item on a quick search. Enjoy


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that pacu in the first link is that a redbelly pacu?


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Francois has one hell of a job


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

It's cool he released it back after the catch,maybe it will grow more...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Time to move it into the right forum.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

never heard of them before, is there a more common name for it?


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

sasquach said:


> never heard of them before, is there a more common name for it?
> [snapback]900091[/snapback]​


pacu


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

im thinking its a different type of pacu than a black or red cuz dont both get to abotu 3ft?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a massive Pacu


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> > The expedition was originally designed to go in search of Saber-Toothed Payara in an area where all previous world records of that species were landed. After hauling 10-12 of the Payara into the boat over a three-hour period, Mercer hooked into the giant Tambaqui.
> 
> 
> Way to go douche, pretty soon there will be no large fish in that part of the river either
> ...


wow that was funny. anyways FAT PACU!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn thats a huge fish!


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

its huge


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

hastatus said:


> One last item on a quick search. Enjoy
> [snapback]899940[/snapback]​


Thanks for the link Frank! I wonder how half of them were reeled in as they probably weigh more than the guys who caught them.

Anyone have a 15LB snakehead in their tank?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > > The expedition was originally designed to go in search of Saber-Toothed Payara in an area where all previous world records of that species were landed. After hauling 10-12 of the Payara into the boat over a three-hour period, Mercer hooked into the giant Tambaqui.
> ...


Swing and a miss anklebiter, try again


----------

